
HK police accessed full details of injured protesters, says lawmaker - inferiorhuman
https://www.hongkongfp.com/2019/06/17/police-can-access-full-details-injured-protesters-hospital-says-medical-sector-lawmaker-following-patient-arrests/
======
ngcc_hk
I asked a technical question in another posting about whether this is a common
practise

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20208845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20208845)

~~~
inferiorhuman
I think this transcends this as hospital workers were asked to distinctly mark
protestors. Stateside passwords are commonplace if only for HIPPA compliance.

